# Radiohead - Kid A Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Radiohead
Album: Kid A
Year: 2000
Genre(s): Art Rock, Experimental Rock, Electronic

The sounds used in this album may have been different than what Radiohead was used to, but different doesn't equal me liking it more. In fact, I dislike the sound of most songs on this album.

One exception is the song, "The National Anthem". It's an interesting cacophony of noise that builds and builds until it blows itself up, after the melodic sung part. But other than that song, I dislike this album.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

